# Tired all the time.



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

There's something wrong. For almost the past three weeks, I've been tired all the time. I'm getting 7-8 hours of sleep every night, but I can't seem to wake up in the morning. I feel sick in the morning, but I go to school and I'm unfocused and sluggish there. It's hard to sit in class and I've been skipping out on it a lot the past two weeks. My first class starts at 8 and my last class ends at 12. It doesn't seem like that much time, but I just cannot seem to get it together. After school, I work from 1-5, and when I get home I don't do homework, even though I have a lot to do...I just waste my time wanting to sleep or not move. Has anyone else gone through this? Being extremely tired, sluggish, unmotivated? It's getting frustrating. I'm trying to make an appointment for the doctor, but there aren't any appointments...go figure...


----------



## ikarpins (Jan 13, 2005)

I was the same way. I had no energy for school or work, and it was sooo hard for me to get up early in the morning. It turns out I had an underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism). One of the symptoms for hypothyroidism is constipation, so by getting this fixed, it might help with some IBS problems as well. You should try to make an appointment with an endocrinologist to have your thyroid checked out. Hope this helps.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank you for the suggestion. I went to the doctor today...they were stumped, but took what seemed like gallons of blood. So hopefully I'll hear back next week.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

test for diabetes too thats a symtpom of it


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Alright, well all the bloodwork came back normal. So I get to go back to the hospital to talk about depression. Which, to me, is depressing. When I was first diagnosed with IBS there was a lot of talk of depression, but for some reason I've been incredibly resistant to accept that. But things really are not getting better. I'm still tired and sluggish. I am dropping one of my classes at school and picking it up as an online class. Ahhh. Just a ton of small things like that. I feel like I cannot get it together, or like I'm not even trying to. I just want things to be better.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been feeling the same way. I have skipped so many classes this past year and I dropped one as well...which is all so very unlike the old me. I was diagnosed with depression and went through different therapists, different meds, but nothing was working out. I focused on trying to make it better on my own, so I started eating a more structered diet and exercising daily. It helped a bit, but everything seems to be coming back and I am tempted to try out another drug or see a new counsellor. I really just want things to be better too. I am so sick and tired of being sick and tired. I feel that my life has been taken over by something and the old outgoing optomistic social me has totally disappaered. It's hard to deal with. I had many blood/urine tests done as well and my platelets are above normal and I have signs of protein in my urine. I have no clue what any of this means and am just waiting for the most recent test results to come back. the main thing is that you really have to push yourself to get it together as hard as it is and as much you don't want or feel like it. G'luck. feel free to message me for anything.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have had the same problems with tiredness as well over the last few years. I mentioned it to the doctor and she said she thought it was just "being a student". Well, this last few weeks its been even worse than usual. Ive been completely exhausted even though i have been getting my 7/8 hours sleep. Its beginning to frustrate me, but i dont want to ask my doctor because its just another thing she thinks im being a hypochondriac about. I think i spelt that wrong- sorry.Nikki


----------



## 22655 (Apr 1, 2005)

I've also been feeling that way recently...just sleeping half the day away, sluggish and just a lack of motivation. My GI doc asked if I was sleeping too much even before I mentioned it (guess since my IBS was flaring up) than he raised my effexor, depression looms it's head again







. I do feel better with the increased dose. I've battled with depression all my life







and believe me it feels a lot better when u get it under control and start to have energy again. School, work, IBS, etc....are all very stressful and can be depressing, it's good to get it out and start to feel somewhat "normal".Good luck and I hope u get some answers and start feeling better.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

hey. i'm new around here but i thought i'd let you know that i totally know what you mean. i can sleep 12 hrs and still wake up knackered. i'm not as bad as i was since my doc put me on iron, before i was falling asleep all through school, but my tests said i wasn't actually anaemic even though i was showing symptoms of it being severe. i'm basically just a big mystery!! i'm currently trying to avoid a huge pile of school work which is vital i do or i fail my course but i'm sooo behind and really i'd just like to go and sleep some more and can't concentrate on anything. oh well, should try and do some work anyway!!!


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I find I feel like I need to take a nap after I eat quite a bit, for example today I woke up after a good nine hours sleep then had a fairly large breakfast the a while after that had to nap, I felt exhausted again!! And I get the same after a big dinner, so weird.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I get this too- am tired most of the time!! Some of it is definitely to do with food as I know I eat better at home and feel more awake than I do here at uni!! Also stress is a factor I think. I've never been to the doctor about it though cos I'm quite a lazy person anyway so i think people would think I was making it up!! It's not right though when I've had 11 or 12 hours of sleep to feel tired all day!!!Maybe it is an IBS thing- but I don't think so....hmmm....xxx


----------



## 18015 (Apr 17, 2005)

How are your digestion? Do you get bloatedness due to eating? Personally, I have been on digestive enzymes and probotics and they seem to give me loads more energy, maybe due to nutrients being able to absorbed into the blood stream?Just a thought...


----------

